# hi



## topcat123 (Sep 6, 2011)

hi
take a DEEP BREATH AND GO.....AAAGGG

dont know hows this going to go.... i think that im going to try and lose a bit of weight again i was in the changing room the other day and caught myself on o full length mirror( they should be banned from the shoulders down) anyway i m going to cut things out slowly im on my second day with out the chocolate variety ie biscuits etc and taking it hour by hour.

ive made plans with my pall to go to the gym on friday and hopefully take the zumba again well that is the plan.

ordered the graze box to ween me off and to stop going around in circles and thought if no one mind if i come on screaming when times get tough.

dont know yet if im going to go by how loose my clothes get or by weight loss ie on the scales.

ive made it known to you all so its a kind of commitment that  i try my best
so here goes


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2011)

topcat, great to see you committing to the 'new you' - I know you can do it, and of course we are all here to help you achieve it! Or tell you off if your resolve starts to slide!  Good that you have a sound plan - good luck and I hope that everything goes well - regular updates please or I'll be on that 12 hour coach journey looking for you and wanting to know the reason why!


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2011)

Topcat good luck all the best with your weight loss you can do it xx 

Dont forget to update any weight losses/gains and if theres ever any blips just shout out loads of encouragment is the key.


----------



## Katieb (Sep 6, 2011)

Am also on the weight loss trail! Have made some progress but still some to do so I know how you feel. Good luck, you (we!) can do it!! Katiexx


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 7, 2011)

Come on Topcat you can do it!


----------



## topcat123 (Sep 12, 2011)

hi

thanks for your encouragements to be true i have fallen off the wagon in the chocolate dept when i was 3 days of climbing the walls, but im going to keep trying until i win the wars


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 12, 2011)

Just make sure all your good days outweigh all the so called bad days and you'll make progress.

And when you're not making any progress, just have a good rant here!

Andy


----------



## topcat123 (Sep 12, 2011)

*brownie point*

i took my son for is intro for the gym and afterwards when he was trying the equipment out i was having a sneeky go as well, he is only14 and needed an adult with him.

i have also booked zumba class for saturday and my friend promised that she will attend gym another step in the right direction.


----------



## Katieb (Sep 12, 2011)

topcat123 said:


> i took my son for is intro for the gym and afterwards when he was trying the equipment out i was having a sneeky go as well, he is only14 and needed an adult with him.
> 
> i have also booked zumba class for saturday and my friend promised that she will attend gym another step in the right direction.



That's great news! It's also good to have a friend or companion to go the gym or classes with cos it helps with the motivation! I have just joined the gym with my hubby today and have booked my induction for Saturday! Katiex


----------



## topcat123 (Sep 13, 2011)

hi katieb

we will be on next week swapping our aches and pains on the fourum next week good luck with your intro to the gym on saturday.   topcat x


----------

